# Blue J



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Before CP:


















After CP:









i'll post some more pics after finish.

the same guy owns this http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59622


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

sweet......


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

well done!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful work! and that is one lucky guy, that Arra was awesome to.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

after epoxy, ready to go.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice Work!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

yes sir that is sweet... only thing I see wrong with it is it's built upside down...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> yes sir that is sweet... only thing I see wrong with it is it's built upside down...



I had to go back and look at. Can't believe I missed that on the first go round. Nice catch Rockfish.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice job!


----------

